# 90 days...



## JimG. (Aug 16, 2012)

and alot of us will be skiing or planning a trip.

I think this is the time of year I am most excited for the upcoming season.

The ski dreams started about a week ago...it's almost like my brain is programmed to start thinking skiing about this time.

This season will have special significance for me...my mom passed on July 29 at the age of 90. She is the one who gave me my lifetime love of skiing and the outdoors. She is the one who started me on skis at age 4 and she is the one who taught me the basics and who encouraged me to progress. More so than any other skier, she is my skiing icon; her Swiss upbringing and my exposure to Europe and other skiing destinations like the Rockies and South America gave me a true appreciation of the sport that is unmatched anywhere and I can only hope to impart that love onto my kids.

My ski season 2012/13 is dedicated to her and I feel it will be a good one.

And that's about as much of a long range forecast as you'll ever get out of me.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 16, 2012)

FWIW - Loveland says 41 days from today!!!


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 16, 2012)

90 days, I am hoping for 60! Probably somewhere in between, but Sunday River did open on 10/15 back in 2009. Either way, we are getting close.

By the way, nice tribute to your Mom. My Mom instilled my love of skiing as well. Even though my Dad had/has never skied a day in his life, my Mom was set on getting my brother and I into the sport, and boy am I thankful she did.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 16, 2012)

God, I hope I'm able to start my season in 90 days.  The wife has a long weekend in Nov, and I got the Killington 2-for-1 e-mail just in case.  I've never skied in Nov, and I'm itching to change that.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 16, 2012)

So sorry about your mom Jim...She lived a full life and will be with you every time you ski now! My itch has started and have been thinking about trip dates ect.


----------



## speden (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd be surprised if I'm skiing in 90 days, but I have noticed it's getting dark earlier, so thoughts of skiing are starting to drift in.  The mighty Wawa has a countdown of 98 days until opening day, which still seems a little optimistic.  The kids just got their fall school schedules in the mail, so that's a sign ski season isn't that far off.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2012)

Just like last year a hurricane to open up Platty again and that would be sweet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Just like last year a hurricane to open up Platty again and that would be sweet.


The hurricane was in Aug...and is a tropical storm that you don't have snow with.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 16, 2012)

That weird October noreaster that was our only real snow of the season.

Not wishing for October snow this season, at least not a foot in NYC.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 16, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> By the way, nice tribute to your Mom. My Mom instilled my love of skiing as well. Even though my Dad had/has never skied a day in his life, my Mom was set on getting my brother and I into the sport, and boy am I thankful she did.



I was talking to an old friend about Christmas...before I left for college, we celebrated the holidays almost every year somewhere in the alps. I remember church bells ringing at midnight on Xmas night in towns like St. Moritz, Zermatt, and Davos. We would walk around town in the snow and think about skiing the next day. I remember good food and drink, and great skiing. I don't remember any of the gifts I got other than that time with my family. All thanks to mom.  


And while dad is a cautious soul, he was a good sport about skiing and genuinely tried hard for many years to be good. He's 84 now and doesn't ski anymore, but he always enjoyed it throughly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm really sorry about your mom Jim.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 17, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> The hurricane was in Aug...and is a tropical storm that you don't have snow with.





It was was in October and I had to help remove everything from bottom shelfs at work which not flooded but came very very close.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> It was was in October and I had to help remove everything from bottom shelfs at work which not flooded but came very very close.


I believe your thinking about the Nor' Easter that hit in Oct...Hurricane Irene hit in Aug and flooded most of New England.

http://www.weather.com/weather/hurr...ession-nine-storm-hurricane-irene_2011-08-20/


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 17, 2012)

JimG. said:


> I was talking to an old friend about Christmas...before I left for college, we celebrated the holidays almost every year somewhere in the alps. I remember church bells ringing at midnight on Xmas night in towns like St. Moritz, Zermatt, and Davos. We would walk around town in the snow and think about skiing the next day. I remember good food and drink, and great skiing. I don't remember any of the gifts I got other than that time with my family. All thanks to mom.
> 
> 
> And while dad is a cautious soul, he was a good sport about skiing and genuinely tried hard for many years to be good. He's 84 now and doesn't ski anymore, but he always enjoyed it throughly.



Sounds like great memories. My Mom was the one who got my brother and I started, and would take us for lessons after school to a small local hill, and on weekend day trips to different places. Even though she grew up skiing, she was very cautious skier though. My Dad never skied, and had no interest. However, when my brother and I got older and could ski on on our own, he would often take us to the mountains to go skiing, an hour or 2 from home, and sit in the lodge all day just so we could go skiing. Talk about selfless parenting, I will always thank him for that.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I'm really sorry about your mom Jim.



Thanks Scotty.

She was old and in failing health. Her passing was no surprise but difficult nevertheless.


----------



## Nick (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry Jim ..... lost both my parents in the last five years and my dad in particular gave me the gift of skiing which I know I have posted about before. I've always said that's why skiing, to me, is more than just a sport, it's something that's in the blood of my family, and I'll always feel a special connection to the snow. 

Anyway .... so sorry for your loss. Not easy at all .

BUT! back on the positive note, I'm looking at a trip out west this year which will be my first time off the east coast skiing in several years, so I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Mom Jim. I ski with a little bit of my brother - a dhart pin, and my Dad - a chrome ski chain. And every year around the time of my Dad's death (end of March) we have a memorial ski day - that would work for you if you plan a trip to New Zealand or Chile.


----------

